# Phenom II X6

## Angrychile

I have it. A simple question, will it work well with gentoo? And the not so simple question: what to I do to get the best...the best out of it. Saving $100 dollars or so by not getting windows 7 is what I'm trying to do for now.

I know I've written a two line OP for something that might be a bit more that I can swallow, but I have it now and I'm not planning on returning it. As you can guess, this will be my second system to set-up ever, with very new hardware, I might add, and I'll be around here a bit this week. But, I'm willing to wade through all the muck, plus, this'll be a learning experience for me.

Thanks guys.

PS, if any of you remember me, of course, this isn't for my laptop  :Smile: 

----------

## adramalech707

http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Phenom-II-X6-Performance-Under-Linux-Below-Expectations

idk if this will help much but i think u have to wait some...before they come out with kernel code optimized for ur processor....i think it has to do with being too new...etc...this article link i posted was from may idk if they have fixed them or not

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Architecture code and Memory subsystem
> 
> Various memory compaction options (core, tunable configuration as well as triggers for Proc and Sysfs) allow the kernel to de-fragment the working memory to create large, coherent areas of free memory if required. Modern CPUs with large memory pages (for instance 2-MByte pages instead of 4-KByte pages) can use such areas to reduce the processor's management overhead, which improves performance especially in the fields of virtualisation and large databases. Further background information about the memory de-fragmentation function can be found in in an article on LWN.net.
> ...

 

as long as u build with a ~amd64 system...you should be okay...though....with what i have read from the 2.6.35 kernel release...u need to build a custom kernel the arch. code in the kernel might not have like a k11 support....or w/e they call the x6 cpus....

----------

## cach0rr0

The performance should be more than acceptable, and improve as proc-specific instructions are added (within reason)

What's the key focus of your question, moreso one of performance, or one of how painful configuration/setup is going to be? Because for the latter, more than anything it depends on your mobo, what sort of peripheral devices you intend to add, etc. For the former, code has to catch up to hardware, not going to be immediate, but at the same time it's going to be far far from a 'dog' as they put it.

----------

## Angrychile

moreso of performance. I'm not too worried about how difficult it is, I was just...anticipating it would take more longer replies than my OP. Just disregard the "more than I can bite" bit...

Well, anyway, can you guys point me in the direction for building the custom kernel? (I'm assuming I have to use something other than make menuconfig...? or is that what you meant...). Also, what is K11

And yes, I saw that article, but it was from earlier this year. And amd64 will be fine? Haven't read what you quote from... 

kernel-2.6.35 supports it? great. Just in time!

And you didn't let me down guys, thanks a lot! Yeah, I was thinking it might not have all the optimizations, but it still should be very, very good.

Just to put this in context, it's the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T

----------

## Angrychile

Yeah, and I forgot to see that the kernel-2.6.35 is actually masked for AMD 64. Darn me.

----------

## adramalech707

here is the k10 soon k11 thing i was talking about...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_K10

then what u do is when u have installed grub and build base system...

```
emerge -av gentoo-sources
```

i like to use ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~amd64"

as one of my USE flags.... then you 

```
 cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig 
```

by now i hope u know ur hardware very well...u need to go through each option and meticulously and make sure u don't need it....

like u don't need the intel arch code for your amd pc...and don't need lvm or raid if u don't use lvm or raid etc...also make sure to be specific about your drivers for sound card and make sure if u use binary driver for nvida/ati card then plz don't enable dri from the kernel....nor framebuffer stuff i think...

okay now u do is u hit esc all the way back out and it says save .config and hit save....just leave it as default .config....

then run:

```
 make && make modules_install 
```

then you do this:

```
 cp arch/X86_64/boot/BzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.XX-gentoo-rX 
```

 <---then u replaces the X with your version number and release number

then you go into /boot/grub/menu.lst and you modify your gentoo grub configuration as such...

```

title Gentoo linux

root(hdX,X)

kernel-2.6.XX-gentoo-rX root=/dev/sdaX

**YOU WONT NEED INITRD FOR CUSTOM KERNEL**

```

again replace the X with the numbers of where grub is installed you might not need to modify root if you have grub installed and linux already installed if that is the case just delete the INITRD line and modify the kernel line to whatever your named your bzimage when you cp it to the /boot directory...

when you are done with all the modify of grub don't emerge -C until you have the newer kernel working and be able to boot it... if it crashes please tell us what is wrong if u have issues with custom build or problem with an option please tell...

because what will happen is depclean will want to remove the old version of your kernel and use only the new version the issue is that yes you can still use your old kernel but you wont be able to fix your new one if it errors if u dont' have the old one...

once it is all stable...go back into grub delete the genkernel configurations and delete the initrd and genkernel files out of /boot if you don't ever want to use your old genkernel...this is once your new custom kernel is stable...

then you are good...

 almost forgot it is neccesary to add symlink use flag because it will uncomplicate your kernel...and what it does is it makes the symlink of the kernel into the directory /usr/src/linux   to make sure the linux directory which will show in light blue is symbolicly linked to the correct kernel do a ls -la and it will show linux directory with a <--- to kernel file name of which one it has....[/b]

if you don't use symlink flag when u install gentoo-sources you have to move symbolic linux directory link from the old kernel to the new one you just installed....

here is a link to the acutal guide from the install handbook you should look at if u get stuck with doing the above things...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

----------

## Angrychile

Thank you, that was very helpful bro. You r[/gwn]ock!

----------

## robak

how about some benchmarks?

```

emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.35

cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo

make defconfig

make clean

time make -j8 bzImage 

```

or try playing around a little with jobs numbers to get the fastest run

here my time for a Core2Quad Q9550 (4x2.83GHz) with six jobs

```

real    2m20.146s

user    7m36.138s

sys     0m52.892s

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, the best benchmark is really this :

```

# time emerge -eav @system

```

If you are under 50 minutes, then you have a pretty good box  :Razz: 

----------

## Angrychile

I'd guess, haha

----------

## d2_racing

There was a thread a while ago about that bench, a lot of users posted their result there  :Razz: 

----------

## alexbuell

Question is; how long does it takes you to build OpenOffice 3.2.0 with all six cores running? If it's less than 45 mins, you're onto a winner!

----------

## Angrychile

Well, I can tell you it is fast. I'm running Kde-4 on it now, everything works flawlessly so far, much to the contrast my old, dying gateway book. Mind you, I got up to kde4 in less than three days from the time I put in my live usb while balancing this setting up this system with classes and social stuffs.

Typically, emerging takes a few seconds. The QuakeIII engine(the source) took....45 seconds or less? Having -j7 is killer, and the SATA 3.0 ports able to go at 6GB/s helps it a  a quite bit more. Actually, let me do it right now...

Okay, I used "time emerge quake3". real was about 20 seconds or so, user was a little over a minute. So yeah, it's fast. I did it in one of the ttys, so I can't copy it exactly here...

All for $1000 flat, it's all a real good deal! Now I just have to wait till 2.6.35 is unmasked and god know's how fast it'll be...

EDIT: I'll try the openoffice deal tomorrow. Unfortunate thing is I have a damned 750 MB bandwidth cap in my current location, and I already used a bit of it for today, the thirteen packages weigh out at 500MB or so, so I'll have to wait  :Smile: 

----------

## Angrychile

Okay, I just did openoffice with new use flags python and java (just forgot them) and  the total lead to 20 or so packages, I think some had to be downloaded. Time gave 42 minutes, so it's still much better than my laptop, that's for sure.

----------

## adramalech707

wow that ain't bad at all.....wait till they probably get better arch code in the kernel version 2.6.38 or so...u will really be flying....

usually if it is a U or N output with the file you will have to fetch and compile them all....idk if they meant the entire fetch + build time as a way to measure how ur cpu is doing but you can surely know that is alot faster than i probably could get...

i only have raid 0, i7 860 @3.0ghz, and 4gb cosair dominators running at 6-6-6-18-2T @ 2000mhz...

----------

## alexbuell

 *Angrychile wrote:*   

> Okay, I just did openoffice with new use flags python and java (just forgot them) and  the total lead to 20 or so packages, I think some had to be downloaded. Time gave 42 minutes, so it's still much better than my laptop, that's for sure.

 

Excellent, now I'm sold on getting myself a X6. Already savin' up the pennies. 

I'd set it up so it can upgrade my laptop and keep my stuff synchronized with it for those away from home occasions. 

Send in the cores!  :Smile: 

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

Got 1090T, works great here.

But... is it possible to use TurboCore feature? It runs great in Windows (set it to 3.8GHz), but in Linux I'm only getting 3.6GHz (normal max. freq. I've set)

----------

## alexbuell

 *KAMIKAZE_ wrote:*   

> Got 1090T, works great here.
> 
> But... is it possible to use TurboCore feature? It runs great in Windows (set it to 3.8GHz), but in Linux I'm only getting 3.6GHz (normal max. freq. I've set)

 

If you're over clocking it, DO NOT enable TurboCore. It can lead to premature processor failure.  Do your research first.

----------

## adramalech707

i would only EVER overclock a custom built desktop through the bios settings...and even then manually....i have seen ppl get unforeseen errors in using automated configs and profiles not ocing to what u want on say memory making oc unstable because the profile you used had the ill-correct timings not open enough for big ocing...

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *alexbuell wrote:*   

>  *KAMIKAZE_ wrote:*   Got 1090T, works great here.
> 
> But... is it possible to use TurboCore feature? It runs great in Windows (set it to 3.8GHz), but in Linux I'm only getting 3.6GHz (normal max. freq. I've set) 
> 
> If you're over clocking it, DO NOT enable TurboCore. It can lead to premature processor failure.  Do your research first.

 

Hm? I'm able to run at constant 3.9GHz, so why there could be a problem to run at constant 3.6GHz with TurboCore up to 3.8GHz?

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *adramalech707 wrote:*   

> i would only EVER overclock a custom built desktop through the bios settings...and even then manually....i have seen ppl get unforeseen errors in using automated configs and profiles not ocing to what u want on say memory making oc unstable because the profile you used had the ill-correct timings not open enough for big ocing...

 

TurboCore settings are already in BIOS  :Smile: 

----------

## alexbuell

 *KAMIKAZE_ wrote:*   

>  *alexbuell wrote:*    *KAMIKAZE_ wrote:*   Got 1090T, works great here.
> 
> But... is it possible to use TurboCore feature? It runs great in Windows (set it to 3.8GHz), but in Linux I'm only getting 3.6GHz (normal max. freq. I've set) 
> 
> If you're over clocking it, DO NOT enable TurboCore. It can lead to premature processor failure.  Do your research first. 
> ...

 

TurboCore is tied to the clock multiplier. Just overclocking it will push TurboCore even higher, not recommended. 

I'd just disable TurboCore and overclock it, it'll work out even better.

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *alexbuell wrote:*   

> overclock it, it'll work out even better.

 

cpufreq doesn't downscale cpu frequence on idle at all. In case if I'm setting freq. more than 3.6GHz  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Atha

Hey guys,

since I've the same AMD Phenom II X6 1090T…

Isn't the overclocking setting and the Turbo Core setting dependant on the BIOS? So it all comes down to a good mainboard, right?

There have always been big differences on how mainboards/BIOSes implement processor/chipset/architecture features.

I have a MSI 890FXA-GD70 mainboard, and if I recon right, I can set the Turbo Core frequency steps, like 200 MHz each step, and the max frequency I want, like 3.6 GHz, manually to suit my needs. (Within certain limits off course.) Overclocking with Turbo Core shouldn't be a problem then.

But I don't do overclocking. I like it cool and quiet (which is also activated in the BIOS BTW).

For my purposes it's fast enough at its nominal 3.2 GHz (or 3.6 GHz with Turbo Core/only 3 cores active).

Cheers,

A.

----------

## Chiitoo

Would be interesting to see some benchmarks like from bashmark though it is old, could probably still work well while comparing similar/identical CPUs.

I have a feeling my 1090T is not running as well as it could though it is mostly apparent while multi-tasking, having several games on for example (under winxP I had awesome sluggishness where with a dual-core Athlon I did not) as well as windozer7 crashing with bluescreens all over... suspecting PSU or MOBO though they're all new.

My quick tests with bashmark can be seen here.

What comes to normal use, it works OK, but what comes to peak performance under Linux, I have nothing to personally compare it to as it is the first time I have been running one for so long.

----------

## Atha

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> Would be interesting to see some benchmarks like from bashmark…

 

How about POV-Ray?

http://www.povray.org/download/benchmark.php

Maybe also nbench? – But it's also very very old (1997?)…

BYTE Benchmarks

I'm a little concerned that old benchmark software will not be as good on multi-core CPUs as on single-core, which was state of the art when the benchmark software was new.

If interested, I can post some results…

----------

## Chiitoo

 *Atha wrote:*   

>  *Chiitoo wrote:*   Would be interesting to see some benchmarks like from bashmark… 
> 
> How about POV-Ray?
> 
> http://www.povray.org/download/benchmark.php
> ...

 

Yeah, I share your feelings on old benchmarks.

And yes, I'm interested and I will look into those myself!

Need to find some things to stress the system really, because of the problems I mentioned.  Could maybe compare results with another PSU or something with myself or even hope to be able to generate the crash.

I really don't know many since I've been using Gentoo, well, Linux in general only for few weeks now.  ^^

I think I got phoronix-test-suite but haven't tried it yet.

----------

## Atha

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

> And yes, I'm interested and I will look into those myself!
> 
> Need to find some things to stress the system really, because of the problems I mentioned.  Could maybe compare results with another PSU or something with myself or even hope to be able to generate the crash.
> 
> I really don't know many since I've been using Gentoo, well, Linux in general only for few weeks now.  ^^

 

If it is only about really stressing your system, why not use portage? If you emerge, say, OpenOffice.org, you'll give all your cores a hard time and you can measure how long it takes. Best you do this on a RAM based filesystem, like tmpfs, since this will also eliminate most of the hard drive dependend performance differences.

If it is only importaint to benchmark different systems you could also measure the time to build the Linux kernel itself.

For benchmarking I'll try to boot into the single-user runlevel, but I have yet to read how I do that. It will definitly change the results if you're having KDE running while benchmarking your system, but to make it a perfect environment the single-user mode is the best I can come up with.

Cheers,

A.

----------

## Atha

The bad news: povray and nbench are utilizing only one core! That makes 1 core work at 100% and 5 cores fall almost asleep. I am not sure what the actual clock frequency was, i.e. if Turbo Core kicked in or not. Where can I find this information? I looked through /sys/* but couldn't find anything other than that a core was either @ 800 or @ 3200 i.e. 3.2 GHz, but what about Turbo Core 3.6 GHz?

```
BYTEmark* Native Mode Benchmark ver. 2 (10/95)

Index-split by Andrew D. Balsa (11/97)

Linux/Unix* port by Uwe F. Mayer (12/96,11/97)

TEST                : Iterations/sec.  : Old Index   : New Index

                    :                  : Pentium 90* : AMD K6/233*

--------------------:------------------:-------------:------------

NUMERIC SORT        :          1682.4  :      43.15  :      14.17

STRING SORT         :          290.97  :     130.01  :      20.12

BITFIELD            :      5.2812e+08  :      90.59  :      18.92

FP EMULATION        :          310.64  :     149.06  :      34.40

FOURIER             :           32316  :      36.75  :      20.64

ASSIGNMENT          :          40.096  :     152.57  :      39.57

IDEA                :            9964  :     152.40  :      45.25

HUFFMAN             :          3246.9  :      90.04  :      28.75

NEURAL NET          :          60.128  :      96.59  :      40.63

LU DECOMPOSITION    :          1979.2  :     102.53  :      74.04

==========================ORIGINAL BYTEMARK RESULTS==========================

INTEGER INDEX       : 106.808

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 71.397

Baseline (MSDOS*)   : Pentium* 90, 256 KB L2-cache, Watcom* compiler 10.0

==============================LINUX DATA BELOW===============================

CPU                 : 6 CPU AuthenticAMD AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor 3200MHz

L2 Cache            : 512 KB

OS                  : Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-4

C compiler          : x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

libc                : 

MEMORY INDEX        : 24.700

INTEGER INDEX       : 28.218

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 39.599

Baseline (LINUX)    : AMD K6/233*, 512 KB L2-cache, gcc 2.7.2.3, libc-5.4.38

* Trademarks are property of their respective holder.
```

I stripped the povray output:

```
Persistence of Vision(tm) Ray Tracer Version 3.6.1 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

 4.4.4 @ x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)

This is an unofficial version compiled by:

 Portage (Gentoo Linux) on HexaBlack.thnet

 The POV-Ray Team(tm) is not responsible for supporting this version.

[…]

Support libraries used by POV-Ray:

  ZLib 1.2.3, Copyright 1995-1998 Jean-loup Gailly and Mark Adler

  LibPNG 1.4.3, Copyright 1998-2002 Glenn Randers-Pehrson

  LibJPEG 8, Copyright 1998 Thomas G. Lane

  LibTIFF 3.9.4, Copyright 1988-1997 Sam Leffler, 1991-1997 SGI

Redirecting Options

  All Streams to console..........On 

  Debug Stream to console.........On 

  Fatal Stream to console.........On 

  Render Stream to console........On 

  Statistics Stream to console....On 

  Warning Stream to console.......On 

Parsing Options

  Input file: benchmark.pov (compatible to version 3.50)

  Remove bounds........On 

  Split unions.........Off

  Library paths:

    /usr/share/povray

    /usr/share/povray/ini

    /usr/share/povray/include

Output Options

  Image resolution 384 by 384 (rows 1 to 384, columns 1 to 384).

  Graphic display......Off

  Mosaic preview.......Off

  CPU usage histogram..Off

  Continued trace......Off

Tracing Options

  Quality:  9

  Bounding boxes.......On   Bounding threshold: 3

  Light Buffer.........On 

  Vista Buffer.........On   Draw Vista Buffer....Off

  Antialiasing.........On  (Method 1, Threshold 0.300, Depth 3, Jitter 1.00)

  Clock value:    0.000  (Animation off)

  0:00:00 Parsing

 Building mesh2: 

   - vertex_vectors

   - normal_vectors

   - uv_vectors

   - face_indices

  0:00:00 Creating bounding slabs

  0:00:00 Creating vista buffer

  0:00:00 Creating light buffers

  0:00:00 Creating light buffers 2299K tokens

Scene Statistics

  Finite objects:          171

  Infinite objects:          3

  Light sources:             2

  Total:                   176

[…]

Render Statistics

Image Resolution 384 x 384

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pixels:           147840   Samples:          573672   Smpls/Pxl: 3.88

Rays:            1860849   Saved:             23713   Max Level: 12/12

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ray->Shape Intersection          Tests       Succeeded  Percentage

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Box                           79514410         9416625     11.84

Cone/Cylinder                 78068415         6602507      8.46

CSG Intersection             169535597        58625425     34.58

CSG Merge                       816474           33903      4.15

Fractal                        1818412          105934      5.83

Height Field                   3557273          102567      2.88

Height Field Box               3557273          685370     19.27

Height Field Triangle          3239597          105862      3.27

Height Field Block             5678772         1670066     29.41

Height Field Cell             22370353         1778819      7.95

Isosurface                    11941322          730194      6.11

Isosurface Container          12429502        11941884     96.08

Isosurface Cache                184113           42170     22.90

Mesh                          15214896           64258      0.42

Plane                         91963606         1292941      1.41

Sphere                       280662882       164061129     58.45

Superellipsoid                  608983           44255      7.27

Torus                          2969319          420426     14.16

Torus Bound                    2969319          484614     16.32

True Type Font                  794568           80877     10.18

Clipping Object                2581333         1535370     59.48

Bounding Box                 520147396       148819720     28.61

Vista Buffer                  22395267        12889381     57.55

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Isosurface roots:          11935960

Function VM calls:        172757012

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Roots tested:                484614   eliminated:               277015

Calls to Noise:          4823836177   Calls to DNoise:      2612354843

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Media Intervals:           39562150   Media Samples:         356906016 (9.02)

Shadow Ray Tests:         128411752   Succeeded:              52349586

Reflected Rays:              224745   Total Internal:             1062

Refracted Rays:              144400

Transmitted Rays:            621932

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of photons shot:           74025

Surface photons stored:           65040

Priority queue insert:          6000933

Priority queue remove:          1464268

Gather function called:          669739

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Smallest Alloc:                   9 bytes

Largest  Alloc:             2560008 bytes

Peak memory used:           7169485 bytes

Total Scene Processing Times

  Parse Time:    0 hours  0 minutes  0 seconds (0 seconds)

  Photon Time:   0 hours  0 minutes 19 seconds (19 seconds)

  Render Time:   0 hours 16 minutes  4 seconds (964 seconds)

  Total Time:    0 hours 16 minutes 23 seconds (983 seconds)
```

For the statistics: uname -a

```
Linux HexaBlack 2.6.36-gentoo-4 #1 SMP Thu Oct 21 21:12:39 CEST 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

HexaBlack is the name I gave to my X6. -4 is my personal configuration iteration; this one is actually 4.2 – I'm still experimenting with it…

----------

## Chiitoo

Yeah, I have been using emerge a lot and been building a lot of kernels.

Been even using --jobs for emerge which as far as I understand it, should make more use of the thing and I surely get some slowdowns then but no crashing... yet.

For the BYTEmark, I noticed the single core thing as well and my results are pretty much identical to yours, no surprise there really.  I ran this with KDE and several other things running while for the bashmark I tried running it before and after launching KDE (after POST and BOOT my computer is in the command-line with nothing much running).  The results were the same, I think.

If you check the results from bashmark in the other thread, there are some serious differences with another Phenom II X6 user.  Could be just because it doesn't seem to actually use my CPU much at all, as to why this is, no idea as of yet.

As to how to get the best readings for the frequencies and such, or even temps, I have not yet looked into that enough.  I have sensors installed and going but it's not really configured even.  Interesting thing is, that for me everything says it's at 3.6+ all the time. :S

I think it's because of a BIOS setting, I can't remember which, maybe the Cool and Quiet?

I remember trying it on and it lowered the performance a lot...

There are many things I should look into regarding this, still.

Anyways, some results here for BYTEmark, I will look into Pov-Ray a bit later as it's not as simple it seems. :S

I had KDE and some other things running again, will see if there is a big difference after next boot, without starting KDE etc.

```

BYTEmark* Native Mode Benchmark ver. 2 (10/95)

Index-split by Andrew D. Balsa (11/97)

Linux/Unix* port by Uwe F. Mayer (12/96,11/97)

TEST                : Iterations/sec.  : Old Index   : New Index

                    :                  : Pentium 90* : AMD K6/233*

--------------------:------------------:-------------:------------

NUMERIC SORT        :          1706.9  :      43.77  :      14.38

STRING SORT         :           290.8  :     129.94  :      20.11

BITFIELD            :      5.9362e+08  :     101.83  :      21.27

FP EMULATION        :          314.72  :     151.02  :      34.85

FOURIER             :           32735  :      37.23  :      20.91

ASSIGNMENT          :          40.503  :     154.12  :      39.98

IDEA                :           10108  :     154.60  :      45.90

HUFFMAN             :            3300  :      91.51  :      29.22

NEURAL NET          :           61.48  :      98.76  :      41.54

LU DECOMPOSITION    :          2014.1  :     104.34  :      75.34

==========================ORIGINAL BYTEMARK RESULTS==========================

INTEGER INDEX       : 109.661

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 72.659

Baseline (MSDOS*)   : Pentium* 90, 256 KB L2-cache, Watcom* compiler 10.0

==============================LINUX DATA BELOW===============================

CPU                 : 6 CPU AuthenticAMD AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1090T Processor 3616MHz

L2 Cache            : 512 KB

OS                  : Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r11

C compiler          : x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

libc                : 

MEMORY INDEX        : 25.763

INTEGER INDEX       : 28.631

FLOATING-POINT INDEX: 40.300

Baseline (LINUX)    : AMD K6/233*, 512 KB L2-cache, gcc 2.7.2.3, libc-5.4.38

* Trademarks are property of their respective holder.

```

----------

## hielvc

bogomips=2*cpu_freq or cpu_Hz=bogo/2

```
uname -a

Linux amd_1055 2.6.36-gentoo #4 SMP Sat Oct 23 09:42:41 PDT 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

grep "bogo" /proc/cpuinfo

bogomips   : 6440.05

bogomips   : 6439.90

bogomips   : 6439.90

bogomips   : 6439.88

bogomips   : 6439.92

bogomips   : 6439.92
```

Cpu 3220 MHz. Standard AMD fan no voltage tweaking. FSB 230

~amd64

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

What we all can relate to is compile times. Here is my kernel, gcc, glibc, and openoffice genlop times.

```
amd_1055 linux # make clean; time make -j6

real   1m23.091s

user   6m51.253s

sys   0m36.009s

hielvc@amd_1055 ~ $ genlop -t gcc

Mon Oct 25 12:38:47 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5

       merge time: 10 minutes and 47 seconds.

hielvc@amd_1055 ~ $ genlop -t glibc

Mon Oct 25 12:03:28 2010 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.12.1-r1

       merge time: 8 minutes and 21 seconds.

hielvc@amd_1055 ~ $ genlop -t openoffice

Sun Oct 24 23:25:58 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1

       merge time: 39 minutes and 41 seconds.

emerge -eqp --nodeps @system |  genlop -p

Estimated update time: 45 minutes.
```

----------

## monsm

 *hielvc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hielvc@amd_1055 ~ $ genlop -t openoffice
> 
> Sun Oct 24 23:25:58 2010 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1
> ...

 

Wao, thats fast!  I think its time I replaced my old K7 box with one of these.

Last time I did openoffice it took more than 12 hours...   :Laughing: 

Mons

----------

## jannis

I have a Phenom II X6 1055T and I know how to find out if TurboCore kicks in. The only way is to use "cpufreq-aperf" as root and take a look the the col "Average freq(KHz)". There you can see the actual frequency the cores are running at.

If that does not get over the rated clock, check your dmesg. There should be a line like "[    2.218052] powernow-k8: Core Performance Boosting: on."

----------

## foomor

I've ordered Phenom II x6 1090T Black Edition and i am interested if linux kernel does support it entirely now? Will i have all those features like cool'n'quiet and turbo core working properly?

----------

## jannis

The Phenom II X6 1055T is completely support. The Black Edition should be as well, I just wouldn't know how to modify the multiplicator there.

----------

## hielvc

For your 1055 you cant change the multiplier. You have to change your FSB which is set 200, stock. Ive pushed mine to 240 with stock fan and no voltage tweaking. But I prefer to keep my max temperature at 60C or less so I generally run at FSB=230 . Watch your Memory speeds and adjust their multiplier lower to keep them from over clocking to high. 

Good Luck

----------

## AaronPPC

Any motherboard recommendations?

I currently use use an MSI board on my current X2 system.  A quick Google search says that Gigabyte offers the best Linux support.  I hope that means that sleep works, which is my first requirement (and a reaction to my MSI).  I'm also want to be able to flash the BIOS easily.  I don't really care about USB3, but SATAIII would be nice.

I looked at a couple Gigabyte motherboards on Newegg and there were quite a few complaints about failed audio and LAN.

What are you using?

----------

## firephoto

 *AaronPPC wrote:*   

> Any motherboard recommendations?
> 
> I currently use use an MSI board on my current X2 system.  A quick Google search says that Gigabyte offers the best Linux support.  I hope that means that sleep works, which is my first requirement (and a reaction to my MSI).  I'm also want to be able to flash the BIOS easily.  I don't really care about USB3, but SATAIII would be nice.
> 
> I looked at a couple Gigabyte motherboards on Newegg and there were quite a few complaints about failed audio and LAN.
> ...

 

I'm running a gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H with a 1090T and everything seems to be working. Sleep and resume works but it was an accident when it happened because I don't use that but it worked without any issue that I noticed. I've been running with the ATI graphics too and they're ok too and so far haven't frustrated me enough to put the nvidia card in.  :Wink: 

Bios update you just have to hit the right key(s) and pick the right file from a flash drive when you boot.

----------

## hielvc

As firephoto said a gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H with 1055t. No bios update. Also running  sys-kernel/amd-ucode and x11-drivers/radeon-ucode. I just did a planed, my sysadmin is a dumbass, without a good backup < dont copy or plain rsync to an ntfs drive. Compress it  so that attributes are inside with data. Twice that dumbass has done it. His motto is "I hate Neddyseadragon "  :Embarassed:  > so full install there I went. Using -j8 here are my genlops 

```
 $ genlop -t gcc glibc openoffice

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Thu Feb  3 17:37:07 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2

       merge time: 12 minutes and 5 seconds.

     Fri Feb  4 11:00:12 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2

       merge time: 12 minutes.

     Fri Feb  4 11:43:51 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2

       merge time: 12 minutes and 2 seconds.

 * sys-libs/glibc

     Thu Feb  3 17:23:09 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

       merge time: 13 minutes and 31 seconds.

     Fri Feb  4 10:48:12 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

       merge time: 8 minutes and 48 seconds.

     Sat Feb  5 10:07:28 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

       merge time: 9 minutes and 50 seconds.

 * app-office/openoffice

     Fri Feb  4 22:34:40 2011 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1

       merge time: 35 minutes and 26 seconds.
```

firephoto what your genlop times?

----------

## firephoto

 *hielvc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> firephoto what your genlop times?

 

```

$ genlop -t gcc glibc

 * sys-devel/gcc

     Mon Jan 10 13:27:52 2011 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2

       merge time: 17 minutes and 3 seconds.

 * sys-libs/glibc

     Mon Jan 10 13:10:49 2011 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.12.2

       merge time: 10 minutes and 53 seconds.

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) -lto -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

```

Listed my gcc flags since I wonder if they're a bit different than yours or maybe it's just from my non-overclocked setup.

----------

## jannis

I have the MSI 890FXA-GD70. Quite expensive but has stuff like USB3.0 and SATA3.

The USB 3.0 controller on it is detected by the XHCI driver but I don't have any USB 3 devices to test. For the hardware-monitoring chip, you need a small kernel patch but it works fine then. Everything else runs jut perfect.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I'm running an old MSI NF750 (the last nvidia board they made) 

with a 1055 overclocked to 3.5 Ghz

using stock fan, ~30 deg F at idle. 

My case is the antec 900-2 with an extra side fan so I get good airflow for all the components

```
Loadavg: 0.12, 0.08, 0.05

core - 30.5°C

case  - 26.0°C

---

/dev/sda: ST3500320AS: 27°C

/dev/sdb: Hitachi HDS722020ALA330: 29°C

/dev/sdc: Hitachi HDS722020ALA330: 31°C

---

Temperature Gpu: 40

```

```
     Mon Dec  6 18:45:45 2010 >>> sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3

       merge time: 7 minutes and 36 seconds.

     Thu Dec  2 11:06:40 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.5.1-r1

       merge time: 12 minutes and 44 seconds.

     Tue Dec  7 07:09:33 2010 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2

       merge time: 9 minutes and 36 seconds.

```

I don't run open office so no times for that. I run with "-j6" to leave a little room for other things going on.

----------

## hielvc

firephoto the only difference is I have " -nls "

----------

